# Staffordshire Bull Terrier needs working home



## lisa skorija (Dec 15, 2010)

Friends of mine in California that do a lot of bully breed rescue are trying to save this Staffordshire Bull Terrier from being put down, he is currently in a kill shelter and they are doing everything possible to at least find him a foster home til they can place him permanently they are willing to pay for the neuter etc for him. He has a huge prey drive and think he'd make a working dog out in the field for hunting etc. Please check out this 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMd5SyZ6Xco if you know of anyone in CA that could help foster please feel free to contact Lorelei at 530-477-1500 X207 He was found as a stray and taken to the shelter.


----------



## lisa skorija (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for posting but the shelter this dog was in put him down today since no foster home could be found. The shelters are overwhelmed with dogs and unfortunately many are kill shelters. Please everyone consider being a foster to potential working/pet dogs.

Thank you


----------

